# Anyone bought a KIT from SHINEGLE New Energy Technologies Co., Ltd.



## carguerra1 (May 25, 2020)

I'm on the brink of buying a 72v 7.5kW EV conversion kit from SHINEGLE New Energy Technologies Co., Ltd. I found it on Alibaba. I've been corresponding with the sales guy for over a month. And everything seems to be real.

Before I take the final decision I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has heard of this company or used them, and maybe you have any comments or reviews of its products.

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

carguerra1 said:


> I'm on the brink of buying a 72v 7.5kW EV conversion kit from SHINEGLE New Energy Technologies Co., Ltd. I found it on Alibaba. I've been corresponding with the sales guy for over a month. And everything seems to be real.
> 
> Before I take the final decision I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has heard of this company or used them, and maybe you have any comments or reviews of its products.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any responses.


What do you plan to put this kit into? A Golf Cart would be about right for that size setup. If you were going for a larger vehicle I'd go with the 15Kw motor and controller. These motors use shafts common to Golf Carts. Neighborhood Electric Vehicles (NEV) would come to mind with the larger setup.


----------



## carguerra1 (May 25, 2020)

onegreenev said:


> What do you plan to put this kit into? A Golf Cart would be about right for that size setup. If you were going for a larger vehicle I'd go with the 15Kw motor and controller. These motors use shafts common to Golf Carts. Neighborhood Electric Vehicles (NEV) would come to mind with the larger setup.


It´ll be a small Fiat 600 (also known as Zastava 750) conversion, it weighs around 0.6 TON and the electric motor will be coupled to the original gearbox. If I can reach 50 km/h is ok for me. I am located in Ecuador.
So have you heard about this SHINEGLE kit? I hope it is not a scam.
Regards.


----------



## pivux (Jul 13, 2020)

what was your experience? i am deciding between 3 sellers at the moment
shinegle
foshan uni technology
green motor technology

all from alibaba, i want to convert a 1990 Volkswagen beetle


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

pivux said:


> what was your experience? i am deciding between 3 sellers at the moment
> shinegle
> foshan uni technology
> green motor technology
> ...


Did you ever buy a motor from alibaba ???


----------



## Rabmed (Apr 13, 2020)

pivux said:


> what was your experience? i am deciding between 3 sellers at the moment
> shinegle
> foshan uni technology
> green motor technology
> ...


SO WHAT DID U DECIDE ON IN THE END? IM ALSO LOOKING BETWEEN FOSHAN AND SHINEGLE ?


----------



## aa6767 (Mar 14, 2021)

carguerra1 said:


> I'm on the brink of buying a 72v 7.5kW EV conversion kit from SHINEGLE New Energy Technologies Co., Ltd. I found it on Alibaba. I've been corresponding with the sales guy for over a month. And everything seems to be real.
> 
> Before I take the final decision I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has heard of this company or used them, and maybe you have any comments or reviews of its products.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any responses.


I bought some years ago some kits from greenmotors.com (I believe it was called so) and the controllers were shinegle. I knew the guy who made them (Harry , a good boy). But I left to use them because they were too weak for the application I wanted to do. I think all below 1 ton, could be done with this motors. But no more. Documentation is bad. Controller is weak but efficient. Finally , we went to ZTP controllers. But for light vehicles with low specs it could be enough.


----------



## jcar (Oct 15, 2021)

pivux said:


> what was your experience? i am deciding between 3 sellers at the moment
> shinegle
> foshan uni technology
> green motor technology
> ...


Did you buy from any of those options? I'm considering buying from one of them too...
What was your experience with your conversion and the kits from those sellers?


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

jcar said:


> Did you buy from any of those options? I'm considering buying from one of them too...
> What was your experience with your conversion and the kits from those sellers?


I bought From Foshan Uni - 30kw Electric Pmsm Motor Motor Controller Kit For Electric Car And Boat - Buy 30kw Electric Car Motor,Electric Motor For Boat,Kit Electric Car 30kw Motor Product on Alibaba.com

He says it is a 30 KW motor but I suspect it is rated 17kw and perhaps 25kw starting off on a cold day. The Guy Tony is a very dishonest guy but he is no different than all of the sellers on Alibaba - 

I like the motor it is only 30KG and the controller is state of the art - I have a few weeks to go before I can test drive my 800 KG 1986 Honda City Convertible but I have run the motor in the car up on the jacks and it seems quite OK.


----------



## Resto (Oct 22, 2021)

Im also looking at that option and would very much like to hear if it is worth it, please will you keep us updated


----------



## Techniix (Oct 26, 2021)

kevinjclancy said:


> I bought From Foshan Uni - 30kw Electric Pmsm Motor Motor Controller Kit For Electric Car And Boat - Buy 30kw Electric Car Motor,Electric Motor For Boat,Kit Electric Car 30kw Motor Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> He says it is a 30 KW motor but I suspect it is rated 17kw and perhaps 25kw starting off on a cold day. The Guy Tony is a very dishonest guy but he is no different than all of the sellers on Alibaba -
> 
> I like the motor it is only 30KG and the controller is state of the art - I have a few weeks to go before I can test drive my 800 KG 1986 Honda City Convertible but I have run the motor in the car up on the jacks and it seems quite OK.


Hello Kevin. I am also working with Tony @ Foshan Uni on Alibaba. So far he just reads my messages but is not responding. But I'm being patient because it is 1am there at the time of writing. I'm looking at the same listing, but for a 50kw, or possibly one of their 70kw kits for a lightweight Ford truck I'll be converting. Can you offer any advice for me before I purchase? In what ways was Tony dishonest with you?


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

He is a real time waster - I ask him 3 questions and he answers only the last question? I am going to bed when he starts answering his emails so it would take me many days to get a straight answer out of him - If you can get a Chinese speaking friend to call him up you might make quicker progress - You can buy standard motors from guys like EV west but they cost a lot, They are heavy and a lot of them pump air through to keep cool - Tony is perhaps got a lot on his plate I do not know but his price is good and you need to do your own do diligence in choosing the right motor from him or any other supplier., look at the documentation and the manual etc. ask questions but I think all electric motor suppliers bar none exaggerate there products performance. If I get my Honda city certified and licenced I will do up my 1991 Townace van next and will perhaps go with one of his water cooled electric motors. Rule number one pay direct through Alibaba., you get good protection that way.


----------



## Resto (Oct 22, 2021)

kevinjclancy said:


> I bought From Foshan Uni - 30kw Electric Pmsm Motor Motor Controller Kit For Electric Car And Boat - Buy 30kw Electric Car Motor,Electric Motor For Boat,Kit Electric Car 30kw Motor Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> He says it is a 30 KW motor but I suspect it is rated 17kw and perhaps 25kw starting off on a cold day. The Guy Tony is a very dishonest guy but he is no different than all of the sellers on Alibaba -
> 
> I like the motor it is only 30KG and the controller is state of the art - I have a few weeks to go before I can test drive my 800 KG 1986 Honda City Convertible but I have run the motor in the car up on the jacks and it seems quite OK.


Hi kevin, I'm also looking at that option and would very much like to hear if it is worth it, if your honda is done can you maybe give some facts, like: what is the max speed, what is the range etc. As I want to compare the real life conditions vs that advertised. Please will you keep us updated. Thanks


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I should with luck be taking it for a test drive in about 2 weeks - will let you know


----------



## Resto (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Pradox (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello Kevin, did you make the test drive on your Honda?. How about the results?.


----------



## Resto (Oct 22, 2021)

kevinjclancy said:


> I should with luck be taking it for a test drive in about 2 weeks - will let you know


Good day Kevin, I hope you are doing well! Were you able to take your car for a test drive yet? I'm sorry if I'm being a bit forward, but I'm really excited to buy the parts, I just want to be sure about the real life data. So when you get a chance, may you kindly send some information as soon as you can, I would really appreciate it. Thanks.🤓


----------



## Resto (Oct 22, 2021)

kevinjclancy said:


> I should with luck be taking it for a test drive in about 2 weeks - will let you know


Hi kevin, hope you are well, I don't want to be a hassle, but may you please send some real life data, I'm on the verge of buying this kit, but I'm just holding out to hear from you, I am very eager to hear how the kit is perfirming, Please reply, Thanks. 

Kind regards.


----------



## lordxin1 (9 mo ago)

Hi, has anyone purchased from shinegle, im thinking of purchasing from them too but want to know if the quality is good. Im thinking of purchasing a 150kw PMSM motor and controller.


----------



## Josh Malaysia (8 mo ago)

lordxin1 said:


> Hi, has anyone purchased from shinegle, im thinking of purchasing from them too but want to know if the quality is good. Im thinking of purchasing a 150kw PMSM motor and controller.


Shinegle have 150kw pmsm motor? i ask they have bigger motor which is 30/60kw motor im looking for 50kw motor. mine to share what the price like? i planning to get 1 set


----------



## Josh Malaysia (8 mo ago)

How about brogen ( Shanghai OE Industrial Co., Ltd. ) anyone deal with them before?


----------



## Dam-ION (4 mo ago)

Resto said:


> Hi kevin, hope you are well, I don't want to be a hassle, but may you please send some real life data, I'm on the verge of buying this kit, but I'm just holding out to hear from you, I am very eager to hear how the kit is perfirming, Please reply, Thanks.
> 
> Kind regards.


Hi Resto, did you ever go through with buying this kit? I'm also in South Africa so I'm particularly interested in hearing your experience!


----------



## Dam-ION (4 mo ago)

kevinjclancy said:


> I should with luck be taking it for a test drive in about 2 weeks - will let you know


Hi Kevin, I was sorry to see there was no follow up on the test drive. Did you get your build going? I'd still like to hear any news!


----------

